# Pantry Door Organizer



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@Gaffboat
Well Ollie, this is another fine mess you've gotten me into! :grin::grin::grin:

After my wife saw your paper towel dispenser, she asked me if I could build another organizer for our pantry door and incorporate paper towel storage.

To check the space available for the modification, she got in the pantry with her tape measure and I closed the door. *"Seven inches of clearance"*. :surprise::grin:

She played around with the paper towel roll and we agreed on a plan. Of course, this plan is subject to change at any time. Our pantry is small and about as organized as it can get. So, I will build a new organizer to fit the door. It will be the same length, a few inches wider (20) with deeper shelves for more storage. 

The contents will remain basically the same, just better organized, and have room for two or maybe three rolls of paper towels. The extra inventory is stored out in the garage.

So, that is the plan. I have some 1/2 inch Baltic Birch so...:grin:


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah Mike! Nobody can deny that we dont have enough ideas on this forum! Cheers!
Sid.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ksidwy said:


> Yeah Mike! Nobody can deny that we dont have enough ideas on this forum! Cheers!
> Sid.


Yes I think you guys can keep me busy till my last breath lol


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Good use of dead space. N


----------



## sunnyday (Nov 6, 2015)

Oops! I should have visited this forum very early. Last winter I had messed up with the pantry and mud room and found it quite hard to put them back in place. The rooms are quite small and I was short of space. I wonder how you manage to organize this very well. I had to call a home storage solution company, Onwall Solutions in Toronto to get my rooms back in action. Though they are quite pricey, they are worth the money. I should have discussed my issue here before I thought of hiring them if I had cam to know bout this forum. Anyway I think Iit would be better to follow you guys.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Mike, that's very nice. I need the same for my pantry. Fortunately, my wife hasn't discovered this forum, yet.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the 1/2 inch parts cut out but had to put the project on hold while we finish up the kitchen remodel for a friend. Then we are going to Oklahoma to visit with our kids and our great grand son's 2nd birthday. Hope the weather cooperates.

I should get back to it in a couple of weeks. I will post some pics.


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

Great idea for extra storage, but my pantry door opens in not out so anything I put behind the door will be hidden and inconvenient.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

nkawtg said:


> Great idea for extra storage, but my pantry door opens in not out so anything I put behind the door will be hidden and inconvenient.


Time to do a conversion...? Unless you don't have the room to swing out...?


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

Alas, I don't, an outward door would block the fridge. That's okay because my pantry is 6'x8'.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally, some of my projects are coming together.
The pantry organizer is complete and installed.

I made a change from the original drawing. I couldn't figure out how to make the paper towels dispense when needed. So, I decided they would stand on end. To insure they would fit, I cut a portion of the top board out. As it turned out, that wasn't necessary. But that is OK. Plenty of clearance now.

And my sweetie has already stocked the organizer and found a home for the old one. A family friend has been wanting one, so all she has to do is come pick it up.

So out with the old and in with the new! Yeah, I know. It is simple but I'm OK with that. :grin:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Mike..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very well done...
I like it... a lot..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job as usual. Liking the round cut out on the top to provide easy removal of the paper towels


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, Mike. Storage is like clamps. Can't have too many or too much.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good job, Mike! You're always thinking. But I don't see the Spam on the shelf. Got have at least one can of Spam in reserve.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> But I don't see the Spam on the shelf. Got have at least one can of Spam in reserve.
> 
> HJ


John , is that for when company comes?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Good job, Mike! You're always thinking. But I don't see the Spam on the shelf. Got have at least one can of Spam in reserve.
> 
> HJ


Forget the Spam, get enough of that in my email. Backup, emergency food: Dinty Moore canned stew and lots of canned chili and Manwich. Dried beans and rice stored in sealed containers someplace cool. Freeze the beans and rice before storing to kill any critters. That protein would be very nice in a real emergency. Just have to remember to cycle the canned goods every year or two. That means eating the stuff, which I'd rather not do with Spam. The current political and refugee mess has me getting a lot more serious about emergency supplies...I live in San Bernardino County.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks great Mike. Did you have to beef up the door hinges?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Forget the Spam, get enough of that in my email. Backup, emergency food: Dinty Moore canned stew and lots of canned chili and Manwich. Dried beans and rice stored in sealed containers someplace cool. Freeze the beans and rice before storing to kill any critters. That protein would be very nice in a real emergency. Just have to remember to cycle the canned goods every year or two. That means eating the stuff, which I'd rather not do with Spam. The current political and refugee mess has me getting a lot more serious about emergency supplies...I live in San Bernardino County.


Yep, I have most of that stuff in our small pantry. I have been eating DM Beef Stew for more than 50 years!
@old coasty - the door already has three hinges so no extra beef was necessary. After all, it's just paper towels, zip lock bags and seasoning packets.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup. I see the Spam. You now get an A+ in Pantry space usage and product selection.

HJ

Has seen times when he wished he had a little Spam


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Yep, I have most of that stuff in our small pantry. I have been eating DM Beef Stew for more than 50 years!
> 
> @old coasty - the door already has three hinges so no extra beef was necessary. After all, it's just paper towels, zip lock bags and seasoning packets.


DM stew , never heard about that before . Maybe gotta check out WalMart next time


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Forget the Spam, get enough of that in my email. Backup, emergency food: Dinty Moore canned stew and lots of canned chili and Manwich. Dried beans and rice stored in sealed containers someplace cool. Freeze the beans and rice before storing to kill any critters. That protein would be very nice in a real emergency. Just have to remember to cycle the canned goods every year or two. That means eating the stuff, which I'd rather not do with Spam. The current political and refugee mess has me getting a lot more serious about emergency supplies...I live in San Bernardino County.





TheCableGuy said:


> DM stew , never heard about that before . Maybe gotta check out WalMart next time


My first summer out of high school (1967), I worked as a welder's helper for Brown & Root Construction. After our 9:30 am break, I would punch a hole in a 3lb can and set it on the exhaust manifold of the welding machine. By lunch it was piping hot! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

there goes the cholesterol count...


----------

